# TAB Taste ändern in Enter und deaktivieren im jTextField



## sgr (23. Nov 2006)

hi,

ich möchte dass nicht mit der TAB taste sondern mit der ENTER taste der fokus von einem textfeld auf das nächste springt. die tab taste soll hierbei komplett abgeschalten werden.


eigentlich wollte ich es soch machen, dass ich mit dem keylistner den enter-event abfange und dann eben den focus auf nächste feld setze. und die tab taste wollte ich dann folgendermasen deaktivieren/binden:


```
Action doNothing = new AbstractAction() 
{
    public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
       //doNothing
    } 
};
jTextField.getInputMap().put(KeyStroke.getKeyStroke("TAB"),"doNothing");
jTextField.getActionMap().put("doNothing", doNothing);
```

das funktioniert allerding so nicht. warum? weiß jemand eine andere lösung?


----------



## vogella (23. Nov 2006)

Hallo,

versuch mal das (habe es selber nicht ausprobiert).


```
jTextField.addKeyListener(new KeyListener() {

			public void keyPressed(KeyEvent e) {
				if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_TAB)
				{
			// I do nothing
		}
				}

				public void keyReleased(KeyEvent e) {
					if (e.getKeyCode() == KeyEvent.VK_TAB)
							{
						// I do nothing
					}
				}

				public void keyTyped(KeyEvent e) {

				}
		
		});
```
Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Geht nicht, da Tab ein Standard Key ist!
Das muss man generell deaktivieren..

Wo genau weiß ich grad selbst nicht!


----------



## sgr (23. Nov 2006)

danke für deine antwort. das geht aber nicht. das hatte ich nämlich auch schon versucht.

keypressed, keyreleasd, keytyped reagiren leider nicht auf die TAB taste.

liegt glaube ich daran, dass die speziell nur für die textfelder ist.


----------



## thE_29 (23. Nov 2006)

Ich hätte mir zwar gedacht das es auch mit der input/action Map zum tun hat!

Tjo, dem ist aber nicht so 

Probier mal
jTextField.setFocusTraversalKeysEnabled(false);


----------



## sgr (24. Nov 2006)

danke für den tipp, dass funktioniert.

nachdem ich das auch ausgeschalten habe, reagiert die tab taste auch auf input/action map


----------

